# Funcionamiento de Sensores - Manual de apoyo en mecánica automotriz



## heidyvanesa19 (May 12, 2021)

*Funcionamiento de Sensores - Manual de apoyo en mecánica automotriz*

Les dejo otro de estos folletos de los cuales nos permitirán conocer muy bien los sensores en los vehículos.



Este es el listado de temas a tratar:

Introducción
Actualmente la mayoría de los vehículos, o prácticamente todos, contienen todos los sistemas de control electrónico disponibles:
• Sistema antibloqueo de ruedas en el momento de frenado del vehículo. (ABS)
Antilock Brake System.
• Control electrónico de velocidad. (Control de Velocidad de Crucero).
Electronic Speed Control.
• Control electrónico de motor.
Electronic Engine Control.
• Control de climatización.
Climate Control.
• Sistemas de dirección y suspensión.
Steering and Suspensión System.
• Sistema de bolsas de seguridad de inflado automático suplementarias.
Supplemental Air Bag System.
• Instrumentación electrónica.
Electronic Instrumentation.

Cada uno de estos sistemas tiene un punto en común, son todos sistemas controlados electrónicamente. 
Estos sistemas contienen componentes eléctricos que proveen constantemente información a varias unidades procesadoras de señal. Estas unidades procesadoras interpretan la información recibida y realizan ajustes a medida que es necesario, de modo de mantener las condiciones óptimas de operación del sistema. Del autor Ingeniero Jorge Alberto Garbero


----------

